# Condor Rapide



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

A recent addition to the Condor ferries fleet has now arrived in Weymouth.
'Sea Leopard'(Ex Speedone) Speedferries,was previously dry docked in Tilbury.
She sailed from Tilbury early on 1st April,arriving at Weymouth around 20.00hrs.
An hilarious & frantic attempt was made (in heavy rain) on the 30th,to stencil her new name 'Condor Rapide' on port/starboard bows.The small 'smudgy' black letters approx (4-5'' high),are barely readable!
She remains white overall,apart from her Bow wave piercers;sporting Condor livery.Today,there were pontoons around the Stern with some form of repair/refurbishment underway.....The previous name of 'Sea Leopard' is still visable above the stern ramps.Her stenciled IMO is visable,showing Nassau in small letters above the starboard ramp..She also displays London as port of register under her stern.I expect she will show Nassau,similar to the Condor Express & Vitesse at Weymouth.Numbered Incat(045), Rapide is the youngest of the three vessels constructed in Australia.
During april,Condor Rapide,will continue fitting out which will include her new exterior paint livery.She is expected to commence the Weymouth -St Malo service for the spring bank holiday at the end of May.She will replace Incat 30(Condor 10) due to be withdrawn from service & cover for Condor Express undergoing Engine repairs.
Let's hope she can cope with her heavy cross-channel schedule this summer...


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

She will eventually take over the Channel island St Malo route so will probably only visit the uk once in a while


----------

